# Molly is off to camp Amanda Tomorrow!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tomorrow Molly is off to stay with Amanda for a week! Molly is blessed to have such a great person to take care of her Amanda has no clue how needy and crazy Molly is shhh


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Molly is going to have an amazing time having company of Lady and Cricket! Renee you better make a deal with her that she doesn't like it too much!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah those pics are so cute, especially her peeking over the log.
I don't know who will have the most fun, you and Christine, Molly lady & cricket doing a trio of doodle dashing, or lucky Amanda having all 3!!
Ps loving the new pic of Molly!

Have a fabulous time - and keep me posted on your trip xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure that Molly will have a wonderful time with Lady and Cricket - those two have obviously already broken Amanda in to the needs of 'poos 

I hope that you and Christine have a wonderful holiday - and you'll have the bonus of a mad Molly greeting when you get back.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Molly is going to have an amazing time having company of Lady and Cricket! Renee you better make a deal with her that she doesn't like it too much!


Let's hope she doesn't want to keep her



Tinman said:


> Ah those pics are so cute, especially her peeking over the log.
> I don't know who will have the most fun, you and Christine, Molly lady & cricket doing a trio of doodle dashing, or lucky Amanda having all 3!!
> Ps loving the new pic of Molly!
> 
> Have a fabulous time - and keep me posted on your trip xx


I know we will have a great time haven't been on a real vacation in forever! Will miss Molly though Molly will have a great time for sure and we might get to face time with her



Marzi said:


> I'm sure that Molly will have a wonderful time with Lady and Cricket - those two have obviously already broken Amanda in to the needs of 'poos
> 
> I hope that you and Christine have a wonderful holiday - and you'll have the bonus of a mad Molly greeting when you get back.


Thanks Marzi I know we will have an awesome time! Hopefully Molly will remember us when we come back What if she has too much fun there and doesn't want to come back


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Molly will have an amazing time and so will you on your holiday.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Enjoy your holipoos Mollypoos (and you Renee!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely pics of Molly, hope you ladies have a fab holiday and I'm sure Molly with have a wonderful time with Amanda and her girls.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I want to go to camp Amanda.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you all have a fab time ....sounds like, win, win,win scenario to me ....enjoy xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I want to go to camp Amanda.


They are great! Love them they were so good with her and she loves them Camp Amanda is a great place


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna your stay at camp amanda is booked! Lol. Molly seems to be liking it so far. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG love that last one she seemed so comfy We've lost her forever now hno:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahah she's very comfy...but will be happy to see you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

You guys are awesome:hug:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

aww, love that Molly and Cricket are exactly the same size! she looks very comfy, I think you will get a lot of 'well I was allowed to do that at Amanda's'....looks when she is settled back home!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That picture of Molly and Cricket looking away off the deck makes me think that they are plotting mischief. I do hope Lady manages to keep them in line


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lovely snuggly blankie for Molly on the sofa


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They are all being so good together, and yes...molly has decided my snuggly blanket is her favorite spot to lie on. I wish I could have gotten a picture, but last night I had all 3 poos asleep right on my. it was very cute.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving Molly on her holidays pics, keep them coming! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh bless Molly and Cricket do look so cute together. Would have loved to see them all asleep together, what an amazing poo blanket that was. Hope everyone keeps having an amazing time


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What lovely girls you have Mo, sharing their home and parents so well with Miss Molly! Three lovely poos, all a credit to their owners


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Can you see all 3? One blends in. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Can you see all 3? One blends in. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can't believe Molly got the lap!! Monkey! 

Very sweet! Little Cricket was hard to spot! Lady is beautiful!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh lucky you, three beauties, I really don't think you could have made Molly anymore welcome and you are even dressing to match her


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! A foot cricket  I see Molly is queen already


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to see that you chose a top to coordinate with Molly's legs 

Cricket - aahhhh


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah you guys are funny...I didnt even realize I matched Molly, actually I matched my carpet too! lol. I might need to branch out into some new colours and patterns clearly.
LOL!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha Molly in top spot!! And I can only just see cricket on your toes, great pic, renee & Christine will be happy in the knowledge she's getting so well looked after! X 
I might send my 2 over?????


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha sure the more cockapoos the merrier!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute where is cricket....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> So cute where is cricket....


Really?  She's great at camouflaging


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That is adorable - Molly looks VERY at home!

Are your two not jealous that the newbie has the top spot?!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My little cricket is my super camouflage girl. blends right in to my blanket and my carpet! lol. she doesn't normally rest her head on my foot. 

My two are really very sharing kind of girls. and they get their turn on my lap too. actually lady usually lies across my shoulders, or along my side, and cricket likes to be between legs with a head resting up. lol.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Really?  She's great at camouflaging


oh my I did not even see her!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The more I see the more worried i am...matching outfits...really Amanda. I'm just so happy she is being so loved by you and Mr Amanda. She could not be in a better place!! You guys are the best! Thanks for all the lovely comments. Vacation is amazing! Miss little Molly lots.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We need photos of Nova Scotia now we're all relaxed that Molly is fine.....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh what a cute photo, Molly is obviously very relaxed there and I think she may ask for a baby brother or sister for christmas now!! (Sorry Renee!),
Glad the vacation is going well.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Possibly Molly would like an Amanda for Christmas?!!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wish you lived closer to us so you could puppy sit Maggie in January.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We took all the girls to a lovely dog park near us last night! THEY LOVED IT!!! Crickets first time off lead not in our yard, she was great at recall right off the bat! Molly is a super fast runner....all the girls chased the balls and had a great time. I will post a few pics later.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Will look forward to the pics, especially of Cricket


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the park and one of the after effects. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Here are a few pics of the park and one of the after effects. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! Molly looks to be in heaven!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's really liking that couch!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow what a great treat for them. Well done Cricket on the recall. Molly looks so contented


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Here are a few pics of the park and one of the after effects. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh oh, your giving Molly ideas about the big couch! 
Who is the sneaky yorkies sniffing Molly's bum


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope Renee and Christine are having as great a holiday.
Amanda's is the Canadian House of Mutts!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Molly is going to have a long list of demands by the time Renee goes to collect her.....!

1. Unlimited access to the human couch
2. A baby sister
3. Daily trips to the off lead dog park
4.......


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, yep I can see Renee's face as she reads this thread.....the cold creeping awareness of what will be expected on her homecoming


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So right...lets hope she is having a REALLY good time to make up for all the demands Molly is going to have when she gets home.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is having an amazing time with Amanda...we get daily updates and morning Molly pics...miss her so much but she is very spoiled. Amanda and B are amazing


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Molly is back home now. It was great having her around. Cricket and her were little pals the whole time...and lady welcomed the break! lol.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for taking such good care of her Amanda you guys are the best....I think she misses you guys and her best pal Cricket  She's pretty tired today guess all that action wiped her out! It was nice to be able to relax while on vacation and not have to worry about her ....we love you guys!:hug:


----------

